# sight distance



## bowjerk (Apr 3, 2012)

whats best sight close to bow or farther out. advantages and disadvantages to both.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

It really comes down to your setup. I always recommend that folks set their sight as far out as they can get it and still keep it lined up with the edges of the peep. The farther away from the bow, the more precise you can be with the adjustments however if you have a clearance issue with the farther distances, you can move the sight in and overcome some of those.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

There is more to be gained or lost from sight radius than just peep alignment, pin gaps and smaller adjustments per click in windage.

Sight radius is an important part of torque tuning, lens/aimpoint clarity, etc. Your setup will be more accurate at a given radius than any other......and only deliberate testing will find this for you.

Also, the farther from the bow, the more perceived motion there will be in your aiming point. Closer to the bow doesn't necessarily mean less accurate (lower scores).


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

For me sight radius is about 2 things:

1)- Getting my peep to align right with my scope... Get that right, and you can notice a lot of things by your sight picture from a floating anchor to bow torque
2)- Clear sight picture. often sliding the scope in or out a little bit will help you find the best possible focus for the lens you are using.

It takes a little work at first, but some combination of the above and peep sight diameter will help you get the most out of your bow, but the answer isn't the same for everybody...


----------



## Hurricane (Apr 20, 2006)

Clear picture and depends on what part of the housing you want to see. I like to match my peep and scope by moving sight out until it lines up.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

sight distance can have an effect on your perceived movement.

the further out, the more movement you see. the more movement, the more aiming anxiety you'll have.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

psargeant said:


> For me sight radius is about 2 things:
> 
> 1)- Getting my peep to align right with my scope... Get that right, and you can notice a lot of things by your sight picture from a floating anchor to bow torque
> 2)- Clear sight picture. often sliding the scope in or out a little bit will help you find the best possible focus for the lens you are using.
> ...


Well said.. :thumb: I agree with Sarge. :nod:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

The farther away the peep is from the pin/ dot/bead....whatever, the better the accuracy potential. FACT
the reason competition rifles use peeps close to the shooters eye is the increased sight distance = better accuracy potential. As far as archery? Same thing. The closer your sight to your bow may be more perceived steadiness, but not actual. 
For a fixed multi-pin shooter (non Darkside set up) farther away = more gaps but the real issue comes in the farther away the easier it is to eliminate side torque at the grip. 
Pistols aren't less accurate only because they are shorter, but rather that the sight picture is 4-5inches vs 18-20" on a rifle.
Test have shown that installing a very long sight system on a short barreled pistol, increases the accuracy a great deal.


----------



## MustangLassie (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm new to pin sight setting, though I've been shooting a while. 
Finally set a pin for 60 yards, but could not get pin low enough. Sight was at lowest setting, too. 
I pulled the sight in from full extension and now the pin is good. Did I change my anchor or something, or is this the right way to handle it?


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Welcome to AT. Moving the extension in does not change your anchor (enough to tell) but does lower the line of site, which in turn increases the launch angle when you raise your arm to get the pin on the dot. This is a very common solution for shorter draw archers. The other option is to move the peep up the string a minimum distance, which WOULD change your anchor. Also, get someone you trust to check the site to be sure there is no adjustment left.


----------



## MustangLassie (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks! Glad it was supposed to change. Was worried I had changed my anchor without noticing. I will get someone to look it over for me. Testing it again on Monday, can't wait to get out there


----------

